# Sismos Portugal 2022



## aoc36 (1 Jan 2022 às 21:07)

Acabei de sentir um sismo, Albufeira


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Jan 2022 às 21:07)

*Sentiu um Sismo? Relate:*
Portugal Continental e Madeira
*IPMA *https://www.ipma.pt/pt/geofisica/informe/
*EMSC *https://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/Contribute/choose_earthquake.php?lang=pt

Açores
*CIVISA*http://www.cvarg.azores.gov.pt/inquerito-macrossismica/Paginas/default.aspx
*IPMA *https://www.ipma.pt/pt/geofisica/informe/
*EMSC *https://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/Contribute/choose_earthquake.php?lang=pt

A informação ajuda quem investiga e quem procura informar-se sobre a ocorrência.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Jan 2022 às 21:07)

Relatos de sismo sentido no Algarve (Loulé).


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Jan 2022 às 21:10)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Relatos de sismo sentido no Algarve (Loulé).




*Aviso de Sismo no Continente 01-01-2022 21:03*
_*2022-01-01 21:03:50*_

O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 01-01-2022 pelas 21:03 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 4.4 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 80 km a Sul de Olhão.

Até à  elaboração deste comunicado não foi recebida nenhuma informação confirmando que este sismo tenha sido sentido.

Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados.


A localização do epicentro de um sismo é um processo físico e matemático complexo que depende do conjunto de dados, dos algoritmos e dos modelos de propagação das ondas sísmicas. Agências diferentes podem produzir resultados ligeiramente diferentes. Do mesmo modo, as determinações preliminares são habitualmente corrigidas posteriormente, pela integração de mais informação. Em todos os casos acompanhe sempre as indicações dos serviços de proteção civil. Toda e qualquer utilização do conteúdo deste comunicado deverá sempre fazer referência à fonte.

*Localização em mapa*. Ver mais »»


----------



## Agreste (1 Jan 2022 às 21:14)

Perfeitamente sentido aqui em Faro...

o armário pesado deu um abanão...


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Jan 2022 às 21:25)

Abanou fortemente, por aqui.


----------



## Iceberg (1 Jan 2022 às 21:32)

Olhão 4.4

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 9S através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (1 Jan 2022 às 22:52)

ShakeMap:






IPMA


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Jan 2022 às 22:56)

Informação da escala de Mercalli do sismo pelo IPMA:

Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com *intensidade máxima IV (escala de Mercalli modificada) no concelho de Olhão (Faro).
Foi ainda sentido com menor intensidade nos concelhos de Albufeira, Faro e Loulé (Faro)*.


----------



## GSM2046 (2 Jan 2022 às 13:51)

O IPMA até aumentou o sismo para 4.5. Noutros casos nem os marcam porque não são sentidos. Os nossos antípodas mexeram hoje também com um sismo profundo 4.1


----------



## GSM2046 (4 Jan 2022 às 10:18)

Mais um 6.1 a Sul das Flores...


----------



## GSM2046 (4 Jan 2022 às 10:22)

6.1 a Sul das Flores (USGS)


GSM2046 disse:


> 5.4 reclama o IPMA ...


----------



## GSM2046 (4 Jan 2022 às 23:45)

E lá perto dos antípodas dos Açores, outro sismo de 6.0 há uns minutos


----------



## Wessel1985 (10 Jan 2022 às 16:22)

GSM2046 disse:


> Mais um 6.1 a Sul das Flores...
> Ver anexo 850


Bem ... com essa magnitude se fosse mais perto das ilhas poderia ser bem complicado ... 

Ainda bem que foi ainda longe e por isso não foi sentido ...

Notar que a magnitude deste menino foi superior a por exemplo o grande sismo de 1998 que foi de 5,8 na escala de Ritcher e que afectou as ilhas do triângulo ...

Que estes grandes se mantenham assim longe das ilhas ...


----------



## GSM2046 (11 Jan 2022 às 00:19)

Mais um


----------



## jorgepaulino (11 Jan 2022 às 09:09)

Pelo "pouco" ruído que fez, parecia mais fraco.


Data/hora (UTC)LatitudeLongitudeProfundidadeMagnitudeReferênciaGrauLocalSkakemap2022-01-11 06:14:3838.80 N8.09 W12 km2.0NW Arraiolos-------


----------



## GSM2046 (11 Jan 2022 às 10:07)

jorgepaulino disse:


> Pelo "pouco" ruído que fez, parecia mais fraco.
> 
> 
> Data/hora (UTC)LatitudeLongitudeProfundidadeMagnitudeReferênciaGrauLocalSkakemap2022-01-11 06:14:3838.80 N8.09 W12 km2.0NW Arraiolos-------


Referes-te a qual? É que as horas não coincidem.
O de ontem (5.8) ou o de 4 Janeiro (6.1)?


----------



## jorgepaulino (11 Jan 2022 às 19:39)

GSM2046 disse:


> Referes-te a qual? É que as horas não coincidem.
> O de ontem (5.8) ou o de 4 Janeiro (6.1)?



Ao pequenino que fez esta manhã na minha zona.


----------



## GSM2046 (11 Jan 2022 às 22:40)

Ahh. Eu só reporto os superiores a 4.5 em Portugal e maiores que 5.0 no resto do planeta.


----------



## Wessel1985 (15 Jan 2022 às 15:38)

Sismo sentido na ilha de São Miguel


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 01:16 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 15 de janeiro foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,3 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 17 km a S do Faial da Terra, ilha de São Miguel.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na freguesia de Povoação (concelho de Povoação). O evento foi ainda sentido com intensidade III nas freguesias de São Pedro e de Água d'Alto (concelho de Vila Franca do Campo), e intensidade II/III na freguesia de Livramento (concelho de Ponta Delgada).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.
Fontes
IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## Thomar (23 Jan 2022 às 13:23)

Sismo na Galiza e sentido em Melgaço e Monção:


----------



## GSM2046 (24 Jan 2022 às 12:31)




----------



## Snifa (27 Jan 2022 às 15:21)

Boa tarde,

há pouco num 7º andar no Porto ( estava sentado) senti uma ligeira oscilação, foi  magnitude 4.1, 35 km a S/ SW do Cabo Finisterrra.

Oscilação lateral muito suave que durou uns 5/7segundos e notei num objecto pendurado um movimento ligeiro, não tenho quaisquer  dúvidas que foi o sismo, o movimento era diferente ( como que a flutuar) deixou-me alerta por segundos e a hora foi exatamente esta 14:44 /45 h.

Um cão de um terraço vizinho ladrou bastante.






EMSC coloca uma magnitude 4.4:














						Earthquake, Magnitude 4.6 - SPAIN - 2022 January 27, 14:44:07 UTC
					

Magnitude: ML 4.6, Region: SPAIN, Date time: 2022-01-27   14:44:07.8 UTC, Location: 42.62 N ; 9.40 W, Depth: 15 km.




					www.emsc-csem.org
				




Pelos relatos  foi bem sentido em Braga, já lá deixei o meu também.

Mapa em actualização dos relatos que vão surgindo até ao momento:


----------



## Snifa (27 Jan 2022 às 15:56)

IPMA:

**Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Continente 27-01-2022 14:44**

 Informação Sismológica Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Continente
27-01-2022 14:44 O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa
que no dia 27-01-2022 pelas 14:44 (hora local) foi registado nas
estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 4.1
(Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 35 km a
Sul-Sudoeste do Cabo Finisterra (ESP).Foi sentido com intensidade
máxima III (escala de Mercalli modificada) no concelho de Santo
Tirso (Porto).Foi ainda sentido com menor intensidade nos concelhos
de Póvoa de Lanhoso (Braga) e Ponte de Lima (Viana do Castelo).Se a
situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados.A
localização do epicentro de um sismo é um processo físico e
matemático complexo que depende do conjunto de dados, dos algoritmos
e dos modelos de propagação das ondas sísmicas. Agências
diferentes podem produzir resultados ligeiramente diferentes. Do
mesmo modo, as determinações preliminares são habitualmente
corrigidas posteriormente, pela integração de mais informação. Em
todos os casos acompanhe sempre as indicações dos serviços de
proteção civil. Toda e qualquer utilização do conteúdo deste
comunicado deverá sempre fazer referência à fonte. Qui, 27 Jan
2022 15:14:33

Entretanto o EMSC actualizou para 4.6 de magnitude:

M 4.6 - SPAIN - 2022-01-27 14:44:07 UTC​













						Earthquake, Magnitude 4.6 - SPAIN - 2022 January 27, 14:44:07 UTC
					

Magnitude: ML 4.6, Region: SPAIN, Date time: 2022-01-27   14:44:07.8 UTC, Location: 42.62 N ; 9.40 W, Depth: 15 km.




					www.emsc-csem.org


----------



## Wessel1985 (27 Jan 2022 às 18:23)

Snifa disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> há pouco num 7º andar no Porto ( estava sentado) senti uma ligeira oscilação, foi  magnitude 4.1, 35 km a S/ SW do Cabo Finisterrra.
> 
> ...



Ui ... bem grandinho em termos de magnitude ... 

Referir que o grande sismo de 1998 que afectou as ilhas do triângulo aqui nos Açores foi de 5,8 na escala de Richter o que é apenas menos 1,2 que este menino ... 

Felizmente o epicentro foi um pouco mais afastado de zonas habitadas mas acredito que tenha sido bem sentido tanto em Espanha como no Norte de Portugal.


----------



## MSantos (1 Fev 2022 às 10:23)

Nesta madrugada foi registado e sentido pela população um sismo na zona de Benavente. Deixo aqui o comunicado do IPMA:



> O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 01-02-2022 pelas 04:17 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 2.4 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 6 km a Sudoeste de Benavente.
> Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima II/III (escala de Mercalli modificada) na região de Benavente.
> Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados.
> A localização do epicentro de um sismo é um processo físico e matemático complexo que depende do conjunto de dados, dos algoritmos e dos modelos de propagação das ondas sísmicas. Agências diferentes podem produzir resultados ligeiramente diferentes. Do mesmo modo, as determinações preliminares são habitualmente corrigidas posteriormente, pela integração de mais informação. Em todos os casos acompanhe sempre as indicações dos serviços de proteção civil. Toda e qualquer utilização do conteúdo deste comunicado deverá sempre fazer referência à fonte.


----------



## João Pedro (1 Fev 2022 às 21:50)

MSantos disse:


> Nesta madrugada foi registado e sentido pela população um sismo na zona de Benavente. Deixo aqui o comunicado do IPMA:


Epicentro mesmo às portas de Samora:





Os meus pais não deram por nada.


----------



## GSM2046 (11 Fev 2022 às 12:45)




----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Fev 2022 às 13:54)

*Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Continente  11-02-2022  07:53*


O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 11-02-2022 pelas 07:53 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 3.8 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 75 km a Sul do Cabo S.Vicente.


Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (escala de Mercalli modificada) nos concelhos de Lagoa e Portimão (Faro).
Foi ainda sentido com menor intensidade no concelho de Lagos (Faro).



Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados.



A localização do epicentro de um sismo é um processo físico e matemático complexo que depende do conjunto de dados, dos algoritmos e dos modelos de propagação das ondas sísmicas. Agências diferentes podem produzir resultados ligeiramente diferentes. Do mesmo modo, as determinações preliminares são habitualmente corrigidas posteriormente, pela integração de mais informação. Em todos os casos acompanhe sempre as indicações dos serviços de proteção civil. Toda e qualquer utilização do conteúdo deste comunicado deverá sempre fazer referência à fonte.







Fonte: IPMA


----------



## Azathoth (16 Fev 2022 às 04:45)

Senti um sismo no Funchal, Madeira pelas 4:30.


----------



## Azathoth (16 Fev 2022 às 04:47)

5.2 segundo o IPMA!

Senti as paredes da casa ligeiramente a abanar. Mas não houve danos e não caiu nada.


----------



## grandeurso (16 Fev 2022 às 04:48)

Azathoth disse:


> Senti um sismo no Funchal, Madeira pelas 4:30.


Também senti. Acordei sem saber se era um sonho. Afinal não era um pesadelo senti mesmo um sismo. Curto mas forte. 

Enviado do meu SM-G781B através do Tapatalk


----------



## Azathoth (16 Fev 2022 às 04:52)

4.8 de magnitude segundo o site:





__





						Latest Earthquakes
					






					earthquake.usgs.gov


----------



## Azathoth (16 Fev 2022 às 04:53)

grandeurso disse:


> Também senti. Acordei sem saber se era um sonho. Afinal não era um pesadelo senti mesmo um sismo. Curto mas forte.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G781B através do Tapatalk



Penso que deve ter durado uns 10s


----------



## grandeurso (16 Fev 2022 às 04:54)

Não senti isto muito ligeiro, apesar de estar a dormir para ter acordado é porque foi ainda intenso. 

Enviado do meu SM-G781B através do Tapatalk


----------



## Azathoth (16 Fev 2022 às 05:00)

Sismo de magnitude 5.2 no mar foi sentido na Madeira
					

Um sismo de magnitude 5.2 na escala de Richter foi registado na madrugada desta quarta-feira, pelas 4h32 no arquipélago da Madeira.




					www.dnoticias.pt


----------



## Azathoth (16 Fev 2022 às 05:06)

O último "grande" foi a 7/3/2020, há menos de 2 anos. Que se passa, isto não é normal...


----------



## grandeurso (16 Fev 2022 às 05:10)

E aparentemente não longe desse local de há dois anos. 

Enviado do meu SM-G781B através do Tapatalk


----------



## Hawk (16 Fev 2022 às 09:53)

IGN de Canárias calculou sismo na Madeira em 5.8
					

O Instituto Geografico Nacional (IGN) em Canárias, inicialmente, pelas 4h36 desta madrugada, publicou no Twitter uma informação que dava conta que o sismo na Madeira tinha uma magnitude de 5.8 na escala de Richter e a uma profundidade de 19 km.




					www.dnoticias.pt
				













						IPMA volta a corrigir magnitude do sismo na Madeira para 5.1
					

O IPMA voltou a corrigir a magnitude do sismo sentido na madeira esta madrugada, desta feita aproximando-se mais do cálculo inicial.




					www.dnoticias.pt
				





Muitos relatos de pessoas que sentiram o sismo, inclusivé algumas que chegaram a sair de casa. Sismo muito sentido entre Câmara de Lobos e Caniço, as zonas mais povoadas da Madeira.


----------



## Hawk (16 Fev 2022 às 12:01)

Localização 2020 (cima) vs 2022 (baixo). Não deverá ser mera coincidência que os dois maiores sismos dos últimos anos tenham praticamente a mesma localização. Um dado curioso é que estes sismos, apesar de já terem uma magnitude algo relevante, praticamente não têm réplicas. Aos entendidos na matéria, este padrão está associado a algum fenómeno específico (origem tectónica, vulcânica, etc)?


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Fev 2022 às 13:23)




----------



## Wessel1985 (16 Fev 2022 às 14:25)

Sismo de magnitude 5,1 registado no arquipélago da Madeira        



No dia 16 de fevereiro, pelas 04:32 h (hora UTC), foi registado um sismo de magnitude 5,1 (Richter), com epicentro a 45 km a sul da cidade do Funchal e a 5 km de profundidade.

Segundo o comunicado divulgado pelo Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), o sismo não causou estragos e foi sentido com intensidade máxima V (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nos concelhos de Câmara de Lobos, Ribeira Brava e São Vicente (ilha da Madeira), e com menos intensidade nos concelhos de Calheta, Machico, Ponta do Sol, Santa Cruz e Santana (ilha da Madeira). Segundo algumas agências noticiosas, o sismo foi ainda sentido na ilha do Porto Santo. 

A rede sísmica do CIVISA registou o evento.






Fontes

        IPMA

Público

DNotícias                      







       IPMA


----------



## Wessel1985 (16 Fev 2022 às 14:30)

Hawk disse:


> Localização 2020 (cima) vs 2022 (baixo). Não deverá ser mera coincidência que os dois maiores sismos dos últimos anos tenham praticamente a mesma localização. Um dado curioso é que estes sismos, apesar de já terem uma magnitude algo relevante, praticamente não têm réplicas. Aos entendidos na matéria, este padrão está associado a algum fenómeno específico (origem tectónica, vulcânica, etc)?




é de facto incrivelmente curioso como os dois eventos são extremamente próximos na sua localização ...

Arrisco a dizer que são fenómenos tectónicos de uma falha pouco estudada até aqui por não registar atividade relevante já há muito tempo ...

Ouvi hoje nas notícias que já vão reforçar a monitorização de sismos nesta região e penso que faz todo o sentido dado este segundo evento ...

Não me parece serem eventos de origem vulcânica dado que quando assim o é geralmente existe um enxame de sismos e não um evento isolado ...

Mas é apenas o que entendo de acordo com a análise em concreto desta situação ...


----------



## Hawk (16 Fev 2022 às 14:50)

Wessel1985 disse:


> é de facto incrivelmente curioso como os dois eventos são extremamente próximos na sua localização ...
> 
> Arrisco a dizer que são fenómenos tectónicos de uma falha pouco estudada até aqui por não registar atividade relevante já há muito tempo ...
> 
> ...


Obrigado pela análise. Infelizmente na Madeira não existe uma equipa de investigadores "residentea" na área da sismologia e vulcanismo como existe nos Açores pelo que estas investigações são sub-contratadas ao exterior e raramente se tem acesso a relatórios detalhados. Aquando do 1o sismo há 2 anos, foi identificada por alguns geólogos a necessidade de analisar os fundos marinhos nessa área que aparentemente estão pouco caracterizados.


----------



## StormRic (16 Fev 2022 às 15:25)

Hawk disse:


> Obrigado pela análise. Infelizmente na Madeira não existe uma equipa de investigadores "residentea" na área da sismologia e vulcanismo como existe nos Açores pelo que estas investigações são sub-contratadas ao exterior e raramente se tem acesso a relatórios detalhados. Aquando do 1o sismo há 2 anos, foi identificada por alguns geólogos a necessidade de analisar os fundos marinhos nessa área que aparentemente estão pouco caracterizados.



Essa equipa teria, de resto, sempre trabalho a fazer, nomeadamente o estudo e monitorização da estabilidade de escarpas, encostas e falésias. Esse é o principal risco da Madeira. A topografia da Ilha é um constante aviso para quem não a ignorar e souber lê-la.


----------



## Hawk (16 Fev 2022 às 15:29)

StormRic disse:


> Essa equipa teria, de resto, sempre trabalho a fazer, nomeadamente o estudo e monitorização da estabilidade de escarpas, encostas e falésias. Esse é o principal risco da Madeira. A topografia da Ilha é um constante aviso para quem não a ignorar e souber lê-la.


O trabalho de monitorização regular de escarpas, etc, existe e é feito em parte pelo LREC (Laboratório Regional de Engenharia Civil) e por acaso até tem pessoas bastante competentes à frente. Referia-me explicitamente às questões do vulcanismo e sismologia.


----------



## StormRic (16 Fev 2022 às 15:44)

Hawk disse:


> O trabalho de monitorização regular de escarpas, etc, existe e é feito em parte pelo LREC (Laboratório Regional de Engenheria Civil) e por acaso até tem pessoas bastante competentes à frente. Referia-me explicitamente às questões do vulcanismo e sismologia.


Não sabia, obrigado. A minha ideia é a articulação com a sismologia e a previsão do comportamento e risco de desabamento associada aos tremores sísmicos. Esse risco derivado dos fenómenos meteorológicos já é com certeza bem estudado.


----------



## GSM2046 (16 Fev 2022 às 15:59)

Wessel1985 disse:


> é de facto incrivelmente curioso como os dois eventos são extremamente próximos na sua localização ...
> 
> Arrisco a dizer que são fenómenos tectónicos de uma falha pouco estudada até aqui por não registar atividade relevante já há muito tempo ...
> 
> ...


Realmente é na mesma área do de 2020. E sim, deveriam colocar uma rede de sensores sísmicos nessa zona pois existem alguns picos vulcânicos submarinos aí. E também não deve ser por acaso que os investigadores marroquinos estudam um sistema de falhas onde essa área está incluída...


----------



## lserpa (16 Fev 2022 às 17:34)

Wessel1985 disse:


> é de facto incrivelmente curioso como os dois eventos são extremamente próximos na sua localização ...
> 
> Arrisco a dizer que são fenómenos tectónicos de uma falha pouco estudada até aqui por não registar atividade relevante já há muito tempo ...
> 
> ...



De vulcanismo tem 0. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (16 Fev 2022 às 17:37)

Hawk disse:


> O trabalho de monitorização regular de escarpas, etc, existe e é feito em parte pelo LREC (Laboratório Regional de Engenharia Civil) e por acaso até tem pessoas bastante competentes à frente. Referia-me explicitamente às questões do vulcanismo e sismologia.



Nos Açores, para além do LREC, há o IVAR/CIVISA, em articulação com a UA 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Fev 2022 às 20:15)

Na reportagem que deu na RTP1 sobre o sismo, uma mulher que sentiu o sismo, pensou que era o marido que estava a ter pesadelos. 

Nunca pensei que existisse falhas na Madeira, todos falamos do Continente e dos Açores, se em 2020 estranhei esse sismo que tinha ocorrido, agora ainda fiquei mais espantado.


----------



## Hawk (17 Fev 2022 às 11:33)

De acordo com um geólogo que falou ontem na RTP-M, há cerca de 20 anos foi idenficada uma falha desde o cone de São Martinho (no Funchal) que se estende por 60 km no fundo marinho em direcção a sul. Aparentemente estes sismos têm ocorrido onde essa falha "termina" e existe uma série de vulcões submarinos nesse trajecto. Embora considere pouco provável, este geólogo não descarta por completo origem vulcânica, e fala antes num fenómeno "combinado" de movimento de placas e vulcanismo.

Há cerca de um ano foi identificado libertação de gases nalguns pontos do Paúl da Serra e na altura o Governo disse que, sendo uma situação normal, foi iniciada uma monitorização que não existia até então. Para adensar o tema e ajudar os conspiracionistas (não pode ser só Covid... ) as grutas de São Vicente que eram um ponto turístico relevante, foram encerradas há uns 2 anos para "intervenções" e nunca mais abriram (meteu-se Covid pelo meio mas a verdade é que o resto já abriu e as grutas ainda não). Dizem então os conspiracionistas que as grutas foram encerradas porque foi identificada actividade crescente como a libertação de gases e que nos estão a esconder alguma coisa


----------



## Azathoth (17 Fev 2022 às 13:15)

Recordo-me também de existirem relatos de água "morna" a sair de alguns tuneis ou galerias.


----------



## Wessel1985 (17 Fev 2022 às 14:48)

Hawk disse:


> De acordo com um geólogo que falou ontem na RTP-M, há cerca de 20 anos foi idenficada uma falha desde o cone de São Martinho (no Funchal) que se estende por 60 km no fundo marinho em direcção a sul. Aparentemente estes sismos têm ocorrido onde essa falha "termina" e existe uma série de vulcões submarinos nesse trajecto. Embora considere pouco provável, este geólogo não descarta por completo origem vulcânica, e fala antes num fenómeno "combinado" de movimento de placas e vulcanismo.
> 
> Há cerca de um ano foi identificado libertação de gases nalguns pontos do Paúl da Serra e na altura o Governo disse que, sendo uma situação normal, foi iniciada uma monitorização que não existia até então. Para adensar o tema e ajudar os conspiracionistas (não pode ser só Covid... ) as grutas de São Vicente que eram um ponto turístico relevante, foram encerradas há uns 2 anos para "intervenções" e nunca mais abriram (meteu-se Covid pelo meio mas a verdade é que o resto já abriu e as grutas ainda não). Dizem então os conspiracionistas que as grutas foram encerradas porque foi identificada actividade crescente como a libertação de gases e que nos estão a esconder alguma coisa




De facto interessante e não tinha conhecimento desses possíveis sinais de vulcanismo ativo por aquelas bandas ... 

Sempre pensei ser uma zona designada como extinta em termos de vulcanismo tal como por exemplo Flores e Corvo ou Santa Maria nos Açores.

Apesar dessas descobertas continuo a considerar que estes eventos são tectónicos e nada faz indicar que sejam de outra natureza. 

Aquando da crise por exemplo no vulcão do Fogo/Congro aqui na ilha de São Miguel assistimos a um incremento da atividade progressiva da sismicidade ou seja um enxame de sismos que viu-se serem de origem vulcânica ... 

Geralmente esses sinais evidenciam outra natureza que não tectónica por isso tendo sido dois eventos isolados em dois anos tudo leva a crer que nesta situação seja somente tectónica a origem dos dois episódios sísmicos madeirenses. 

Mas não deixa de ser incrível perceber que afinal a Região Autónoma da Madeira também tem animação sísmica e potencial vulcanismo ativo.


----------



## Hawk (17 Fev 2022 às 15:07)

Wessel1985 disse:


> De facto interessante e não tinha conhecimento desses possíveis sinais de vulcanismo ativo por aquelas bandas ...
> 
> Sempre pensei ser uma zona designada como extinta em termos de vulcanismo tal como por exemplo Flores e Corvo ou Santa Maria nos Açores.
> 
> ...


Creio que o motivo pelo qual não pode ser considerada extinta é porque a última erupção ocorreu há menos de 7000 anos, quando em termos genéricos esse limite para ser considerado extinto é 10 mil anos.


----------



## Wessel1985 (21 Fev 2022 às 17:34)

Sismo sentido na ilha Terceira              



O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 08:58 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 21 de fevereiro foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,2 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 1 km a SSE de São Bartolomeu de Regatos, ilha Terceira.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na freguesia de São Pedro (concelho de Angra do Heroísmo, ilha Terceira).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.








Fontes

      IVAR/CIVISA               









Que cena ...

Um arroto no vulcão da Serra de Santa Bárbara ...

Curiosamente estive na zona ontem na casa de um amigo mesmo nas imediações da Serra ...

Até comentamos como é tão incomum ver a serra tão nítida como estava ontem ...

Em relação ao evento estava a essa hora a dormir bem ...

Não senti absolutamente nada no local onde me encontrava ou seja na cidade de Angra do Heroísmo.

Vamos ver se é um evento isolado ou não ...

2,2 escala de Richter e em terra deve se ter sentido bem naquela zona ...

Update - Vejo que foi nas imediações do vulcão e não na cratera em si mas no CIVISA indica que é zona inerente a este vulcão em concreto ... Tal como no Cumbre Vieja alguns dos eventos sismológicos eram nas imediações do mesmo e nem sempre no centro do vulcão ...


----------



## Azathoth (21 Fev 2022 às 18:29)

Madeira voltou a ‘tremer’
					

Esta madrugada foi registado sismo de magnitude 2.1 a NE do Porto Santo




					www.dnoticias.pt


----------



## Wessel1985 (1 Mar 2022 às 18:18)

Sismo sentido na ilha de S. Miguel                



O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 16:21 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 25 de fevereiro foi registado um evento com magnitude 4,4 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 57 km a ESE de Água Retorta, ilha de São Miguel.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na freguesia da Povoação (concelho da Povoação). O evento foi ainda sentido com as seguintes intensidades:

- intensidade III/IV na freguesia de Água Retorta (concelho da Povoação);
- intensidade III na freguesia da Ribeira Quente (concelho da Povoação);
- intensidade II/III nas freguesias de Nossa Senhora do Rosário e de Água de Pau (concelho da Lagoa).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.






Fontes

  IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (1 Mar 2022 às 18:19)

Sismo sentido na ilha Terceira                



O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 11:00 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 28 de fevereiro foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,0 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 6 km a SW de Agualva, ilha Terceira.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na freguesia de Biscoitos (concelho de Praia da Vitória).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.





Fontes

       IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## StormRic (13 Mar 2022 às 04:55)

Alguém sentiu este sismo superficial, zona de Mafra?
Às 00:37 de anteontem, dia 11.


----------



## GSM2046 (16 Mar 2022 às 14:59)




----------



## GSM2046 (17 Mar 2022 às 10:36)

Um pequeno enxame.


----------



## lserpa (19 Mar 2022 às 20:08)

Série de sismos estão a ocorrer na ilha de São Jorge deste o fim da tarde de hoje 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## GSM2046 (19 Mar 2022 às 20:11)




----------



## lserpa (19 Mar 2022 às 21:00)

Há muito ruído no registo.
Mas aparentemente é tectonico.







Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (19 Mar 2022 às 22:56)

Três sismos inferiores a 3,0 na escala de Richter sentidos na ilha de São Jorge
					

Ao todo, foram registados na ilha açoriana dez sismos com intensidades entre 2,4 e 3,3 na escala de Richter, mas só três foram sentidos.




					www.publico.pt
				




Muitos sismos desde o final da tarde registados na ilha de S. Jorge. Só desde as 22h já foram registados 5.


----------



## GSM2046 (25 Mar 2022 às 00:24)

Entretanto, nos nossos antípodas há animação, especialmente, na Baía de Wellington.... provavelmente nas próximas 48 a 72h poderá haver abananço por cá


----------



## Orion (25 Mar 2022 às 21:52)

fablept disse:


> Link para o artigo
> https://nhess.copernicus.org/articles/21/417/2021/



Bom...

O estudo é útil na medida em que dá uma ideia geral da potencial devastação associada à erupção do vulcão.

O estudo tem que ser posto em perspetiva porque tem premissas irrealistas:






Desde quando é que temos 2 estações?

E os anticiclones que ao longo do ano trazem pasmaceira quase total?


----------



## GSM2046 (27 Mar 2022 às 21:55)

GSM2046 disse:


> Entretanto, nos nossos antípodas há animação, especialmente, na Baía de Wellington.... provavelmente nas próximas 48 a 72h poderá haver abananço por cá
> 
> Ver anexo 1308


Pelo menos em Espanha já deu sinal


----------



## GSM2046 (28 Mar 2022 às 14:15)

Ecos dos Açores (antípodas)


----------



## AzoresPower (30 Mar 2022 às 15:37)

Sismo 3.6 na Fossa da Povoação às 13:43:20


----------



## lserpa (3 Abr 2022 às 13:12)

Local atípico 






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (3 Abr 2022 às 15:10)

lserpa disse:


> Local atípico
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tambei reparei nesse menino ... 

Já não é a W do Faial onde é habitualmente um hotspot ... 

É bastante perto da zona do Vulcão dos Capelinhos ...


----------



## Wessel1985 (3 Abr 2022 às 19:46)

Pelos vistos parece que houve um erro da rede no sismo a SW do Capelo pois o mesmo foi realocado com uma magnitude diferente e noutra localização ou seja a W do Faial no hotspot recorrente.


----------



## GSM2046 (6 Abr 2022 às 01:00)




----------



## GSM2046 (9 Abr 2022 às 13:56)




----------



## Wessel1985 (18 Abr 2022 às 10:32)

Sismo sentido na ilha de S. Miguel
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 05:57 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 18 de abril foi registado um evento com magnitude 4,1 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 35 km a SE de Água Retorta, ilha de S. Miguel.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV/V (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias de Faial da Terra, Povoação, Nossa Senhora dos Remédios e Furnas (concelho de Povoação, ilha de S. Miguel), e na freguesia de Ponta Garça (concelho de Vila Franca do Campo, ilha de S. Miguel). O evento foi ainda sentido com as seguintes intensidades:

IV nas freguesias de Ribeira Seca e S. Pedro (concelho de Vila Franca do Campo);
IV nas freguesias de Nordeste, Achada, Achadinha, Santana e Salga (concelho de Nordeste);
IV nas freguesias de Fenais da Ajuda, Maia e S. Brás (concelho de Ribeira Grande);
IV nas freguesias de Água de Pau e Nossa Senhora do Rosário (concelho de Lagoa);
III/IV na freguesia de S. Pedro (concelho de Ponta Delgada).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.

Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA 

Estou na zona de Ponta Delgada em férias e não senti nada. 

Curioso pois estive na zona da Ribeira Quente/Furnas há dois dias e até comentei que por ali costuma abanar bem ... 

Este foi grandinho ...


----------



## GSM2046 (18 Abr 2022 às 10:38)




----------



## Snifa (18 Abr 2022 às 12:41)

Sismo de magnitude 4,1 sentido na ilha de São Miguel.​Hoje às 10:27.

*Um sismo de magnitude 4,1 na escala de Richter e epicentro a cerca de 35 quilómetros a sudeste (SE) de Água Retorta, em São Miguel, nos Açores, foi sentido esta madrugada em várias freguesias da maior ilha açoriana.*

O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) indica que o sismo foi sentido às 5.57 horas locais (6.57 em Portugal continental), segundo um comunicado da Proteção Civil dos Açores.

De acordo com o CIVISA, e segundo a informação disponível até ao momento, o abalo foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV/V na escala de Mercalli Modificada nas freguesias de Faial da Terra, Nossa Senhora dos Remédios e Furnas (concelho de Povoação) e na freguesia de Ponta Garça (concelho de Vila Franca do Campo).

O evento foi ainda sentido com intensidade IV nas freguesias de Ribeira Seca e S. Pedro (concelho de Vila Franca do Campo) e nas freguesias do Nordeste, Achada, Achadinha, Santana e Salga (concelho de Nordeste).

O abalo foi também sentido com intensidade IV nas freguesias de Fenais da Ajuda, Maia e S. Brás, no concelho de Ribeira Grande, e nas freguesias de Água de Pau e Nossa Senhora do Rosário (concelho de Lagoa).

No concelho de Ponta Delgada o sismo foi sentido com intensidade III/IV na freguesia de S. Pedro, segundo o CIVISA.

De acordo com a escala de Richter, os sismos são classificados segundo a sua magnitude como micro (menos de 2,0), muito pequenos (2,0-2,9), pequenos (3,0-3,9), ligeiros (4,0-4,9), moderados (5,0-5,9), forte (6,0-6,9), grandes (7,0-7,9), importantes (8,0-8,9), excecionais (9,0-9,9) e extremos (quando superior a 10).

A escala de Mercalli Modificada mede os "graus de intensidade e respetiva descrição" e, quando há uma intensidade III, considerada fraca, o abalo é "sentido dentro de casa" e "os objetos pendentes baloiçam", sentindo-se uma "vibração semelhante à provocada pela passagem de veículos pesados", descreve-se no 'site' do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA).









						Sismo de magnitude 4,1 sentido na ilha de São Miguel
					

Um sismo de magnitude 4,1 na escala de Richter e epicentro a cerca de 35 quilómetros a sudeste (SE) de Água Retorta, em São Miguel, nos Açores, foi sentido esta madrugada em várias freguesias da maior ilha açoriana.




					www.jn.pt


----------



## Nordeste Açores (18 Abr 2022 às 14:20)

Sentimos esse abalo aqui no nordeste.  Se fosse em São Jorge era o fim do mundo,  mas como foi em São miguel está tudo bem


----------



## StormRic (18 Abr 2022 às 16:44)

Snifa disse:


> Sismo de magnitude 4,1 sentido na ilha de São Miguel.​Hoje às 10:27.
> 
> *Um sismo de magnitude 4,1 na escala de Richter e epicentro a cerca de 35 quilómetros a sudeste (SE) de Água Retorta, em São Miguel, nos Açores, foi sentido esta madrugada em várias freguesias da maior ilha açoriana.*
> 
> ...





GSM2046 disse:


> Ver anexo 1437






Nordeste Açores disse:


> Sentimos esse abalo aqui no nordeste.  Se fosse em São Jorge era o fim do mundo,  mas como foi em São miguel está tudo bem



Não aparece na lista do IPMA!


----------



## ecobcg (18 Abr 2022 às 17:08)

StormRic disse:


> Não aparece na lista do IPMA!


Hoje logo de manhã estava nessa lista.. bem como mais alguns em S.Jorge.. entretanto desapareceram.


----------



## Nordeste Açores (18 Abr 2022 às 22:22)

StormRic disse:


> Não aparece na lista do IPMA!


O ipma anda muito ocupado com a situação em São Jorge por isso o abalo em Sao Miguel passou ao lado.
O terramoto foi às 5h 57 de hoje. Grau 5 na costa sueste da ilha com origem na fossa da Povoação  .
No Nordeste mexeu bem. Muita gente correu para a rua depois do abalo.
Foram 2 abalos. O primeiro moderado e o segundo mais forte.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Abr 2022 às 22:38)

Página do IPMA

*Arquipélago dos Açores * 


Data/hora (UTC)LatitudeLongitudeProfundidadeMagnitudeReferênciaGrauLocalSkakemap2022-04-18 16:40:3238.686 N28.181 W14 km2.0Ilha de S. Jorge (W)-------2022-04-18 11:49:2738.693 N28.175 W13 km2.1Ilha de S. Jorge (W)-------2022-04-18 09:57:1738.693 N28.169 W13 km2.3Ilha de S. Jorge (W)-------2022-04-18 05:57:1137.489 N24.93 W3 km4.1Fossa da PovoaçãoIVS.Miguel: Povoação (Povoação)-


----------



## GSM2046 (19 Abr 2022 às 16:58)

Numa zona pouco habitual


----------



## Wessel1985 (19 Abr 2022 às 17:14)

Sismo sentido na ilha Terceira


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 12:29 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 19 de abril foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,7 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 14 km a Sul de S. Mateus, ilha Terceira.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias de Santa Luzia e Conceição, concelho de Angra do Heroísmo, ilha Terceira.

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.
Fontes
IVAR/CIVISA

Este também foi numa zona pouco habitual.

Na zona da Sé em Angra do Heroísmo por esta hora estava a preparar me para entrar ao serviço e não senti absolutamente nada.


----------



## lserpa (20 Abr 2022 às 00:13)

Mais um sismo sentido na ilha de São Miguel!

“III/IV nas freguesias de Achada, Santana e São Pedro Nordestinho (concelho de Nordeste);
III/IV na freguesia de Santa Cruz (concelho de Lagoa);
III na freguesia de Ribeira Quente (concelho de Povoação);
III na freguesia de Água d'Alto (concelho de Vila Franca do Campo);
III na freguesia de Livramento (concelho de Ponta Delgada).”

“O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 22:08 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 19 de Abril foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,7 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 32 km a SSE de Faial da Terra, ilha de S. Miguel.”

In comunicado 117/2020 SRPCBA


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (20 Abr 2022 às 00:59)

CIVISA emite comunicado atualizado acerca deste evento que foi sentido nas duas ilhas do grupo oriental.

Sismo sentido nas ilhas de S. Miguel e Santa Maria
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 22:08 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 19 de Abril foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,7 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 32 km a SSE de Faial da Terra, ilha de S. Miguel.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV na freguesia de Lomba da Fazenda (concelho de Nordeste), nas freguesias de Água Retorta, Ribeira Quente, Povoação e Furnas (concelho de Povoação) e nas freguesias de Ponta Garça, Ribeira das Tainhas, Ribeira Seca, São Miguel e São Pedro (concelho de Vila Franca do Campo). O evento foi ainda sentido com as seguintes intensidades:

III/IV nas freguesias de Achada, Santana, Algarvia e São Pedro Nordestinho (concelho de Nordeste, ilha de São Miguel);
III/IV na freguesia de Santa Cruz (concelho de Lagoa, ilha de São Miguel);
III na freguesia do Nordeste (concelho de Nordeste, ilha de São Miguel);
III na freguesia de Água d'Alto (concelho de Vila Franca do Campo, ilha de São Miguel);
III na freguesia de Nossa Senhora do Rosário (concelho de Lagoa, ilha de São Miguel);
III na freguesia de São Brás (concelho de Ribeira Grande, ilha de São Miguel);
III nas freguesias de Livramento e Fajã de Cima (concelho de Ponta Delgada, ilha de São Miguel);
III na freguesia de São Pedro (concelho de Vila do Porto, ilha de Santa Maria).
O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.
Fontes
CIVISA/IVAR


----------



## GSM2046 (20 Abr 2022 às 11:31)

Distribuição espacial dos sismitos de ontem


----------



## lserpa (23 Abr 2022 às 13:56)

A sismologia Portuguesa ficou mais pobre!



Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (25 Abr 2022 às 01:50)

Evento em terra desta vez em São Miguel. 

Foi sentido em várias localidades da ilha verde.

Sismo sentido na ilha de São Miguel
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 23:58 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 24 de abril foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,3 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 1 km a NNW de Ponta Garça, ilha de São Miguel.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na freguesia de Ponta Garça (concelho de Vila Franca do Campo, ilha de São Miguel), e nas freguesias de Ribeira Quente e Furnas (concelho de Povoação, ilha de São Miguel).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.

Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Abr 2022 às 13:59)

Lisboa entre as cidades europeias com nível de risco de sismo acima da média​








						Lisboa entre as cidades europeias com nível de risco de sismo acima da média
					

Novas avaliações europeias colocam Lisboa e o Sul de Portugal como zonas de perigosidade e risco sísmico.




					sol.sapo.pt
				










__





						EFEHR | Hazard Maps
					

Hazard Maps




					hazard.efehr.org
				




@fablept , quando seleccionamos o modelo ESHM20, aparece várias parâmetros para baixo, por exemplo, no IMT aparece PGA, SA[0.05s], .... sabes explicar que parâmetros são esses e como interpretar os mesmos, não percebo nada disso.


----------



## fablept (30 Abr 2022 às 16:16)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Lisboa entre as cidades europeias com nível de risco de sismo acima da média​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aparenta ser útil essa ferramenta!

PGA, é o pico da aceleração do solo (aceleração de uma partícula no solo).. para perceberes melhor o impacto no PGA de um sismo, consulta os shakemaps do IPMA, exemplo sismo do ano passado em Loures:




__





						Portugal ShakeMap: Estimated Instrumental Intensity
					






					shakemap.ipma.pt
				







__





						Portugal ShakeMap: Peak Ground Acceleration
					






					shakemap.ipma.pt
				




SA, "spectral accelaration", não conheço o termo, mas pelo que leio é aceleração de uma partícula num edifício no seu período natural. Se for isso, por exemplo um edifício alto (1Hz ou 1s) deverá ter um período mais lento do que edifício mais baixo (10Hz ou 0.1s), deve ser para estudar o impacto de um sismo em edifícios.
Os sismos não são todos iguais, e as ondas sísmicas tem diferentes períodos (frequência em Hz).. um edifício pode estar mais suscetível a um sismo cujas ondas S tem uma frequência dominante de 4Hz, do que um sismo que tenha uma frequência dominante de 1Hz..


----------



## GSM2046 (3 Mai 2022 às 00:18)




----------



## GSM2046 (6 Mai 2022 às 22:59)




----------



## GSM2046 (7 Mai 2022 às 11:49)




----------



## GSM2046 (7 Mai 2022 às 14:46)




----------



## lserpa (7 Mai 2022 às 14:48)

GSM2046 disse:


> Ver anexo 1540



Bem profundo! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2022 às 22:45)

GSM2046 disse:


> Ver anexo 1541





GSM2046 disse:


> Ver anexo 1544





lserpa disse:


> Bem profundo!
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



São normais estes sismos na zona do arquipélago da Madeira? Não tenho presente qual é o regime normal da sismicidade nesta área, e quase tinha a ideia que eram eventos muito raros.


----------



## GSM2046 (8 Mai 2022 às 16:38)

Valores continuam elevados


----------



## Hazores (15 Mai 2022 às 01:56)

Sismo sentido na Ilha Terceira com a magnitude de 2.4 (CIVISA) ou 2.6 (IPMA).


----------



## Wessel1985 (15 Mai 2022 às 11:19)

A terra tremeu na Terceira.

Não estou na terra pois estou de férias no continente desde ontem mas vi na app.

Sismo bem sentido pelas populações.

Sismo sentido na ilha Terceira


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 21:56 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 14 de maio foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,4 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 3 km a NW de Terra Chã, ilha Terceira.
De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV/V (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias de Terra Chã, Conceição, Santa Luzia, São Pedro e São Bartolomeu (concelho de Angra do Heroísmo). O evento foi ainda sentido com intensidade IV em Ribeirinha, e intensidade III em Posto Santo (concelho de Angra do Heroísmo).
O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.

Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


Inicialmente CIVISA falava de dois eventos distintos mas parece que apenas houve um evento cujo epicentro foi perto da Quinta do Galo zonas com muita população.

O CIVISA associou este evento ao vulcão do Pico Alto/Caldeira Guilherme Moniz.


----------



## Hazores (16 Mai 2022 às 21:37)

Mais um sismo sentido na terceira, hoje a ENE Cabo da Praia (Terceira) com a magnitude 2.6 no civisa ou 2.7 no IPMA


----------



## Wessel1985 (17 Mai 2022 às 12:18)

Sismo sentido na ilha Terceira


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 19:52 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 16 de maio foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,6 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 11 km a ENE de Cabo da Praia, ilha Terceira.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) em Santa Cruz e Agualva (concelho de Praia da Vitória). 

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.

Fontes


CIVISA/IVAR


----------



## Busorganist (19 Mai 2022 às 16:18)

Boas tardes. Hoje por São Miguel segundo a Lusa.









						Abalo de 4,0 na escala de Richter sentido em São Miguel
					






					www.noticiasaominuto.com


----------



## StormRic (19 Mai 2022 às 16:25)

Busorganist disse:


> Boas tardes. Hoje por São Miguel segundo a Lusa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




3.8 segundo o IPMA:


----------



## GSM2046 (19 Mai 2022 às 19:44)




----------



## GSM2046 (27 Mai 2022 às 02:13)

Tem estado animado nas últimas 24h


----------



## lserpa (1 Jun 2022 às 19:31)

Swarm evidente a SE da ilha Terceira.
Embora não se ouça falar dele, pelo menos ainda não ouvi nada por aí além, as magnitudes e profundidades têm tido padrões interessantes.

Para o pessoal que acompanha São Jorge, pode acompanhar este também. 

Sismos bastante profundos que “nos levam” à fronteira entre o manto superior e a crusta e sismos bastante superficiais! 

Ali, estamos em pleno RT, penso eu de que…


----------



## Hazores (1 Jun 2022 às 23:29)

Mais um lugar para ir acompanhando nos próximos dias....

Entretanto foi registado mais um sismo às 21:55 com magnitude 2.4ML de acordo com o CIVISA  ou 2.2 IPMA aprox a 10 Km de profundidade

EDIT: Para terminar o dia mais um sismos de magnitude 2.6 (CIVISA) ou  2.5 (IPMA), profundidade  5km.

No total, durante o dia 1 de junho, foram registados pelo CIVISA 15 sismos de magnitude superior a 2.0ML, sendo o maior de 3.1ML a S/SE da ilha Terceira


----------



## GSM2046 (2 Jun 2022 às 11:48)

entre ontem e hoje


----------



## GSM2046 (2 Jun 2022 às 23:14)

Alguém sentiu?


----------



## StormRic (3 Jun 2022 às 01:14)

GSM2046 disse:


> Alguém sentiu?
> Ver anexo 1657



Aqui na zona alta da Póvoa de Santa Iria, prédio alto, não senti, mas também estava a fazer uma actividade que não era de repouso. Ouvir ainda seria menos provável.


----------



## StormRic (3 Jun 2022 às 01:19)

GSM2046 disse:


> Alguém sentiu?
> Ver anexo 1657



 o IPMA nada regista na lista de sismos. Não haverá engano nesse registo? Qual é a fonte?


----------



## GSM2046 (3 Jun 2022 às 13:39)

A fonte está lá: IGN


----------



## StormRic (3 Jun 2022 às 15:31)

GSM2046 disse:


> A fonte está lá: IGN











						Información del Terremoto
					

Terremoto registrado por el Instituto Geográfico Nacional de España sentido por la población.



					www.ign.es
				




È mesmo muito estranho que o IPMA não tenha registo equivalente.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Jun 2022 às 23:39)

*Aviso de Sismo 06-06-2022 21:23*
_*2022-06-06 21:23:51*_

O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 06-06-2022 pelas 21:23 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica Nacional, um sismo de magnitude 5.1 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 480 km a Norte-Nordeste de Corvo (Corvo).

Até à  elaboração deste comunicado não foi recebida nenhuma informação confirmando que este sismo tenha sido sentido.

Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados.

IPMA

Para além deste sismo fora ainda registados outros dois de magnitude 5.0 e 5.2 às 21h perto do mesmo local.


----------



## GSM2046 (6 Jun 2022 às 23:48)




----------



## jorgepaulino (7 Jun 2022 às 00:15)

Inacreditável, dizia que era no Corvo...


----------



## StormRic (7 Jun 2022 às 00:37)

jorgepaulino disse:


> Inacreditável, dizia que era no Corvo...


Pois ... a Ilha do Corvo é enorme, 480 Km pelo menos. O sismo foi tão distante do Corvo como a distância a São Miguel.


----------



## StormRic (7 Jun 2022 às 01:01)

joralentejano disse:


> Para além deste sismo fora ainda registados outros dois de magnitude 5.0 e 5.2 às 21h perto do mesmo local.





jorgepaulino disse:


>



O IPMA só mostra *dois* sismos de magnitude >=5.0. O terceiro sismo registado ontem (dia 6 também) algo perto daquela área, mas mais distante (cerca de 80 Km), foi à 1:28:20 e com profundidade bastante diferente (10 Km em vez dos 5 Km para os dois M5)


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jun 2022 às 09:30)

StormRic disse:


> O IPMA só mostra *dois* sismos de magnitude >=5.0. O terceiro sismo registado ontem (dia 6 também) algo perto daquela área, mas mais distante (cerca de 80 Km), foi à 1:28:20 e com profundidade bastante diferente (10 Km em vez dos 5 Km para os dois M5)


Estranhamente o de magnitude 5.2 desapareceu do mapa, mas quando fiz a publicação aparecia. Se calhar foi algum erro. 
Entretanto, perto das 4 da manhã foi registado outro de 4.9. 





Felizmente tem sido bem longe das ilhas, ao contrário do que os títulos das notícias estão a dar a entender. Ontem quando me apareceu uma notícia sobre este assunto pensava que era mesmo ao pé da ilha do Corvo, mas afinal era quase a 500km de distância. Enfim, só estão bem a dramatizar.


----------



## GSM2046 (7 Jun 2022 às 14:08)




----------



## StormRic (7 Jun 2022 às 15:16)

joralentejano disse:


> Estranhamente o de magnitude 5.2 desapareceu do mapa, mas quando fiz a publicação aparecia. Se calhar foi algum erro.
> Entretanto, perto das 4 da manhã foi registado outro de 4.9.



 Sim, isso mesmo. Aliás numa publicação no facebook ou artigo do Observador, já não sei bem, diziam que a primeira réplica foi alguns segundos depois, vinte se não me engano. Essa diferença de segundos provavelmente ainda pertencia ao sismo inicial. Mas o que é estranho é referirem ainda que a profundidade dessa réplica era 10 Km.



GSM2046 disse:


>


 
Cá estão os três últimos, bate certo com o IPMA ( e com mais algumas décimas como é habitual).


----------



## GSM2046 (10 Jun 2022 às 07:29)




----------



## GSM2046 (21 Jun 2022 às 08:30)




----------



## StormRic (21 Jun 2022 às 14:56)

GSM2046 disse:


> Ver anexo 1718



Isso é muito estranho, *40 Km* de profundidade nessa zona??
O registo do IPMA ou é omisso ou difere substancialmente quer na magnitude quer na profundidade, nada a ver mesmo.
Mas as coordenadas e a hora são praticamente idênticas, tem de ser o mesmo evento.


----------



## GSM2046 (25 Jun 2022 às 17:22)

As discrepâncias do costume


----------



## GSM2046 (28 Jun 2022 às 20:28)




----------



## Wessel1985 (2 Jul 2022 às 17:23)

Aqui por Angra não foi sentido.

Sismo sentido na ilha Terceira


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 15:27 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 2 de julho foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,1 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 3 km a W de Serreta, ilha Terceira.
De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na freguesia de Serreta (concelho de Angra do Heroísmo, ilha Terceira).
O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes
IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## StormRic (4 Jul 2022 às 16:09)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Aqui por Angra não foi sentido.
> 
> Sismo sentido na ilha Terceira
> 
> ...



Pouco frequentes, os sismos na Ilha Terceira?
A profundidade estimada coloca o hipocentro praticamente ao nível do mar.


----------



## Wessel1985 (4 Jul 2022 às 17:18)

StormRic disse:


> Pouco frequentes, os sismos na Ilha Terceira?
> A profundidade estimada coloca o hipocentro praticamente ao nível do mar.


Interessante também a diferença no epicentro do sismo em relação às duas redes.

No CIVISA aparece no mar a 3 km a W da costa da Serreta enquanto no IPMA aparece em terra na Serra de Santa Bárbara.

Ficamos sempre sem saber bem qual das duas redes está correta.


----------



## lserpa (4 Jul 2022 às 17:31)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Interessante também a diferença no epicentro do sismo em relação às duas redes.
> 
> No CIVISA aparece no mar a 3 km a W da costa da Serreta enquanto no IPMA aparece em terra na Serra de Santa Bárbara.
> 
> Ficamos sempre sem saber bem qual das duas redes está correta.



Podemos sempre verificar qual a rede com melhor cobertura local. 
Pela lógica, será provavelmente a que terá uma leitura mais correta. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (5 Jul 2022 às 04:20)

Sismo sentido no Algarve (Barlavento), ontem cerca das 15h:











E dois próximos mais tarde, depois das 23h.


----------



## Wessel1985 (6 Jul 2022 às 12:45)

O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 05-07-2022 pelas 22:58 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 2.6 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 30 km a Sudoeste de Sesimbra.

Até à  elaboração deste comunicado não foi recebida nenhuma informação confirmando que este sismo tenha sido sentido.

Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados.

Fonte - IPMA


----------



## Wessel1985 (10 Jul 2022 às 19:49)

No dia de hoje já foram dois sentidos na Ilha do Faial.

Este hotspot voltou a dar sinais de vida.

Sismo sentido na ilha do Faial


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 15:19 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 10 de julho foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,0 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 29 km a W de Capelo, ilha do Faial.


De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na freguesia de Capelo (concelho de Horta, ilha do Faial). 


O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Sismo sentido na ilha do Faial


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 15:52 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 10 de julho foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,5 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 32 km a W do Capelo, ilha do Faial.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na freguesia de Capelo (concelho de Horta). O evento foi ainda sentido com intensidade III/IV em na freguesia de Feteira (concelho de Horta) e intensidade III na freguesia de Praia do Norte (concelho de Horta).


O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.

Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## lserpa (10 Jul 2022 às 22:10)

Wessel1985 disse:


> No dia de hoje já foram dois sentidos na Ilha do Faial.
> 
> Este hotspot voltou a dar sinais de vida.
> 
> ...



Por acaso aqui em casa ninguém sentiu.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Hazores (30 Jul 2022 às 16:24)

Boa tarde, 

Sismo sentido, de magnitude 2.5 (CIVISA) ou 2.7 (IPMA), com um epicentro localizado na serra de Sta Bárbara.


----------



## Wessel1985 (30 Jul 2022 às 20:53)

Aqui em Angra não foi sentido.

Fica aqui o comunicado do CIVISA.

Sismo sentido na ilha Terceira


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 14:58 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 30 de julho foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,5 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 3 km a ENE de Doze Ribeiras, ilha Terceira. 

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias de Serreta, Doze Ribeiras, Santa Bárbara, Cinco Ribeiras e São Bartolomeu (concelho de Angra do Heroísmo). 
O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.

Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (1 Ago 2022 às 11:46)

Entretanto o CIVISA colocou numa breve nota no seu portal que o Vulcão de Santa Bárbara na Ilha Terceira encontra-se em alerta científico V2 devido ao nível de atividade microssísmica. 

Resolvi colocar aqui pois tem a ver de momento apenas com sismologia mas não deixa de ser um facto a assinalar pois não me recordo de anteriormente este instituto colocar este sistema vulcânico neste nível de alerta ... 

Deixo à consideração dos moderadores se a situação assim o exigir para a possibilidade de abertura de tópico em relação a esta situação de Santa Bárbara ... 

De momento as únicas e escassas informações são estas ... 

Tivemos um evento mais significativo no Sábado mas com esta nota percebe-se que algo mais deve se estar a passar no que aos índices sísmicos na zona diz respeito.


----------



## GSM2046 (5 Ago 2022 às 22:33)




----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Ago 2022 às 21:23)

Sismo bem sentido agora.  Tudo tremeu


----------



## tonítruo (14 Ago 2022 às 21:25)

Também senti


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Ago 2022 às 21:32)

MagnitudeML 4.5RegionWEST OF GIBRALTARDate time2022-08-14   20:20:46.6 UTCLocation36.01 N ; 8.48 WDepth30 kmDistances196 km SSW of Huelva, Spain / pop: 148,000 / local time: 22:20:46.6 2022-08-14
123 km SSW of Faro, Portugal / pop: 41,300 / local time: 21:20:46.6 2022-08-14 

Fonte: EMSC


----------



## Snifa (14 Ago 2022 às 21:33)

Parece que foi um 4.7 richter segundo o site do EMSC, perto da costa do Algarve.


----------



## Snifa (14 Ago 2022 às 21:54)

Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Continente 14-08-2022 21:20​Informação Sismológica Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Continente 14-08-2022 21:20 O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 14-08-2022 pelas 21:20 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 4.5 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 120 km a Sul-Sudoeste de Faro.

Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (escala de Mercalli modificada) nos concelhos de Faro e Lagoa (Faro).Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados.A localização do epicentro de um sismo é um processo físico e matemático complexo que depende do conjunto de dados, dos algoritmos e dos modelos de propagação das ondas sísmicas. Agências diferentes podem produzir resultados ligeiramente diferentes.

 Do mesmo modo, as determinações preliminares são habitualme nte corrigidas posteriormente, pela integração de mais informação. Em todos os casos acompanhe sempre as indicações dos serviços de proteção civil. Toda e qualquer utilização do conteúdo deste comunicado deverá sempre fazer referência à fonte.

Dom, 14 Ago 2022 20:33:55.






						Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera
					






					www.ipma.pt
				








__





						IPMA - LOCALIZAÇÃO SISMO
					





					www.ipma.pt


----------



## ecobcg (14 Ago 2022 às 21:59)

Muitas pessoas em vários locais do Algarve, desde Tavira a Silves, fala que sentiu bem. Eu em Silves não senti, mas também estava ali a curtir um concerto dos Mettalica! eheh


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Ago 2022 às 23:21)

Por aqui o sismo sentiu-se muito bem. Há um bom tempinho que não sentia um tão intenso...


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Ago 2022 às 00:13)

O IGN espanhol dá 5.4 para este sismo, interessante a diferença.









						Información del Terremoto
					

Terremoto registrado por el Instituto Geográfico Nacional de España sentido por la población.



					www.ign.es


----------



## GSM2046 (22 Ago 2022 às 17:41)

Muito animado hoje


----------



## DaniFR (27 Ago 2022 às 23:34)

Sismo no Bombarral. Relatos de sismo sentido e um grande estrondo.


----------



## jorgepaulino (30 Ago 2022 às 00:48)

DaniFR disse:


> ...
> um grande estrondo.



É o habitual.
Estrondo e depois parece que um comboio gigante vai a afastar-se de nós por baixo da terra.


----------



## Wessel1985 (11 Set 2022 às 17:02)

Sismo sentido na ilha Terceira


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 14:06 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 11 de setembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 3.4 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 22 km a SSE de Porto Judeu, ilha Terceira.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV  (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na freguesia de Conceição (concelho de Angra do Heroísmo). O evento foi ainda sentido com intensidade III nas freguesias de São Pedro e São Mateus (concelho de Angra do Heroísmo).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.

Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


Aqui na zona de Angra onde estou não senti absolutamente nada mas pode ter mexido alguma coisa e não ter notado.


----------



## lserpa (14 Set 2022 às 12:02)

Sismo Com epicentro a 19km de profundidade, segundo o IPMA, foi localizado na caldeira do Faial, segundo o CIVISA, localizou-se na Ribeirinha, zona onde ocorreu o terramoto de 98.






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (14 Set 2022 às 13:23)

Já saiu o comunicado do CIVISA. 

Curioso pois a foto que acompanha o comunicado desta entidade é a da caldeira do Faial mas o epicentro é o que o @lserpa referiu 


                   Sismo sentido na ilha do Faial                



O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 10:30 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 14 de setembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,7 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 4 km a NE de Ribeirinha, ilha do Faial.


De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias de Ribeirinha e Pedro Miguel (concelho de Horta). O evento foi ainda sentido com intensidade III nas freguesias de Salão, Praia do Almoxarife, Flamengos e na cidade da Horta (concelho da Horta).



O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.






Fontes

     IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## lserpa (14 Set 2022 às 13:37)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Já saiu o comunicado do CIVISA.
> 
> Curioso pois a foto que acompanha o comunicado desta entidade é a da caldeira do Faial mas o epicentro é o que o @lserpa referiu
> 
> ...



Embora o CIVISA nunca faça referência, este sismo tem hipocentro aos ~19km de profundidade, o que por sua vez é pouco comum na região.

Os últimos registos que vi desta profundidade, foram nos primeiros sismos que ocorreram imediatamente antes da reativação do sistema fissural de manadas. O que não quer minimamente dizer que o mesmo acontecerá aqui.

Mas que é interessante, lá isso é! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (14 Set 2022 às 13:55)

lserpa disse:


> Embora o CIVISA nunca faça referência, este sismo tem hipocentro aos ~19km de profundidade, o que por sua vez é pouco comum na região.
> 
> Os últimos registos que vi desta profundidade, foram nos primeiros sismos que ocorreram imediatamente antes da reativação do sistema fissural de manadas. O que não quer minimamente dizer que o mesmo acontecerá aqui.
> 
> ...


Bem ... se o padrão evoluísse da mesma forma teríamos três sistemas vulcânicos diferenciados em alerta vulcânico no mesmo grupo de ilhas ... Se dois já é inédito, três ainda seria mais ...


----------



## GSM2046 (14 Set 2022 às 21:11)

2.1 a Sudoeste do Bombarral


----------



## StormRic (15 Set 2022 às 05:34)

GSM2046 disse:


> 2.1 a Sudoeste do Bombarral
> 
> Ver anexo 2215


E vão dois, na mesma zona, profundidade e intensidade semelhantes.


----------



## StormRic (15 Set 2022 às 05:36)

Este não foi mencionado aqui:


----------



## fablept (20 Set 2022 às 00:36)

Em entrevista à RTPAcores, o director do CIVISA, afirmou que continua a ocorrer sismicidade no vulcão de Santa Bárbara na ilha Terceira, cerca de 950 sismos foram registados desde Junho.

O alerta vulcânico mantém se em V2, devido a esta sismicidade anormal na zona.

Mapa da sismicidade não existe, pois à excepção de um sismo ou outro, praticamente todos foram de baixa magnitude <2.0, não catalogados publicamente. (O IPMA deve ter trabalho para o resto do ano para publicar o boletim de Março/Abril dos Açores).
Sobre a profundidade, apenas temos a informação dos sismos sentidos e estes foram catalogados com profundidades <1km.

Estamos um pouco "calejados" pela imensa sismicidade de São Jorge, na ordem das dezenas de milhares de sismos, mas os números de sismos em Santa Bárbara, já é muito relevante. É muito raro acontecer tanta sismicidade num vulcão em terra nos Açores.


----------



## GSM2046 (20 Set 2022 às 09:28)




----------



## GSM2046 (1 Out 2022 às 08:56)




----------



## jorgepaulino (5 Out 2022 às 18:16)

18:14 belo estrondo como já não ouvia há que tempos


----------



## jorgepaulino (5 Out 2022 às 19:00)

jorgepaulino disse:


> 18:14 belo estrondo como já não ouvia há que tempos


E cá está:



Data/hora (UTC)LatitudeLongitudeProfundidadeMagnitudeReferênciaFonte2022-10-05 17:14:2938.786 N7.926 W2 km2.2NE ArraiolosIPMA


----------



## JTavares (6 Out 2022 às 12:57)

Não recebi o alerta por email do IPMA...


----------



## Wessel1985 (13 Out 2022 às 12:23)

Sismo em terra nas imediações do Vulcão da Caldeira na Ilha do Faial. @lserpa sentiste alguma coisa? 

                   Sismo sentido na ilha do Faial                

O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 04:15 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 13 de outubro foi registado um evento com magnitude 1,6 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 1 km a W de Pedro Miguel, ilha do Faial.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na freguesia de Praia do Almoxarife (concelho de Horta, ilha do Faial). O evento foi ainda sentido com intensidade III na freguesia de Ribeirinha (concelho de Horta, ilha do Faial).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.





Fontes

                     IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## lserpa (13 Out 2022 às 12:40)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Sismo em terra nas imediações do Vulcão da Caldeira na Ilha do Faial. @lserpa sentiste alguma coisa?
> 
> Sismo sentido na ilha do Faial
> 
> ...



Não senti por acaso… 11km de profundidade. 
Há uma pequena grande diferença na localização entre o CIVISA e o IPMA, (normal).
Um diz que foi na Pedro Miguel e outro em Castelo Branco. 

Magnitude de 1.6ML pelo CIVISA e 2.0ML IPMA. 
Estou mais inclinado para os Valores e localização do CIVISA, mas, englobam-se na mesma área, que é o complexo vulcânico da Caldeira… já no mês passado registou-se sismicidade nesta área. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (14 Out 2022 às 15:03)

O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 13-10-2022 pelas 12:51 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 1.9 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 7 km a SW da Lourinhã.

Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima II (escala de Mercalli modificada) nos concelhos de Lourinhã e Torres Vedras (Lisboa).

Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados.

Fontes - IPMA


----------



## Wessel1985 (15 Out 2022 às 10:45)

Mais um no complexo vulcânico da Serra de Santa Bárbara e em terra ... 

Muito perto de populações ... 

Não foi sentido em Angra do Heroísmo.

Sismo sentido na ilha Terceira


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 00:19 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 15 de outubro foi registado um evento com magnitude 1,6 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 3 km a ESE da Serreta, ilha Terceira.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias da Serreta e Doze Ribeiras (concelho de Angra do Heroísmo).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes
CIVISA/IVAR


----------



## Wessel1985 (20 Out 2022 às 14:41)

Mais um naquela zona ... Não foi sentido aqui por Angra ...

                   Sismo sentido na ilha Terceira                

O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 11:13 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 20 de outubro foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,2 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 3 km a ENE de Doze Ribeiras, ilha Terceira.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na freguesia da Serreta (concelho de Angra do Heroísmo).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.





Fontes

                     CIVISA/IVAR


----------



## Wessel1985 (22 Out 2022 às 13:17)

Bem ... está-se a tornar recorrente ... 

Qualquer dia o CIVISA abre um portal também para Santa Bárbara ... 

Mais uma vez não sentido em Angra ...

Sismo sentido na ilha Terceira


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 08:39 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 22 de outubro foi registado um evento com magnitude 1,7 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 2 km a NW de Doze Ribeiras, ilha Terceira.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na freguesia de Serreta (concelho de Angra do Heroísmo, ilha Terceira).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.
Fontes
IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## StormRic (22 Out 2022 às 17:02)

Wessel1985 disse:


> O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 08:39 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 22 de outubro foi registado um evento com magnitude 1,7 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 2 km a NW de Doze Ribeiras, ilha Terceira.
> 
> De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na freguesia de Serreta (concelho de Angra do Heroísmo, ilha Terceira).



Deve ter sido relativamente superficial! Intensidade IV para magnitude 1,7 !

Registo algo diferente da magnitude, no IPMA. Profundidade 7 Km, é razoavelmente superficial, mas pela 1,7 esperava até mais acima.


----------



## Wessel1985 (23 Out 2022 às 16:43)

Voltando à rubrica dos sismos diários sentidos um pouco por todo o arquipélago dos Açores eis que hoje calhou a São Miguel ... 


Sismo sentido na ilha de São Miguel


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 12:07 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 23 de outubro foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,5 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 10 km a SE de Água Retorta, ilha de São Miguel.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na freguesia de Povoação (concelho de Povoação, ilha de São Miguel).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes
IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (27 Out 2022 às 23:08)

Entretanto um sismo aqui na Terceira ao largo das cinco ribeiras ... 

Perto do epicentro está o nosso colega @Hazores 

Sentiste alguma coisa?

Aqui por Angra mais uma vez não foi sentido apesar deste ser mais próximo da cidade pelo que se fosse um pouco mais elevado na magnitude certamente teríamos sentido aqui também ... 


Sismo sentido na ilha Terceira


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 21:11 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 27 de outubro foi registado um evento com magnitude 1,8 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 4 km a WSW de Cinco Ribeiras, ilha Terceira.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias de Cinco Ribeiras e São Bartolomeu (concelho de Angra do Heroísmo).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes
CIVISA/IVAR


----------



## Hazores (28 Out 2022 às 00:28)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Entretanto um sismo aqui na Terceira ao largo das cinco ribeiras ...
> 
> Perto do epicentro está o nosso colega @Hazores
> 
> ...


Estava na rua, a pé, mas não senti nada....  Mas sei de alguns relatos que também foi sentido em Sta Bárbara.


----------



## Hazores (28 Out 2022 às 00:39)

Uma curiosidade só neste mês de outubro foram sentidos 14 sismos pela população açoriana. 
8 S. Jorge
4 Terceira
1 S. Miguel
1 Faial


----------



## Wessel1985 (3 Nov 2022 às 14:24)

Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Continente  02-11-2022  15:08
_2022-11-02 15:08:00_
 

 
O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 02-11-2022 pelas 15:08 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 3.4 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 50 km a Sul-Sudoeste de Albufeira.

Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima II (escala de Mercalli modificada) no concelho de Portimão (Faro).

Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados.


Fontes - IPMA


----------



## Wessel1985 (7 Nov 2022 às 10:21)

Há alguns dias começou alguma actividade sísmica num novo spot a Norte do Faial e agora este mesmo local gerou um evento com maior libertação de energia.

Não coloco no tópico da crise sismovulcânica de São Jorge pois penso que este não estará associado às Manadas.

Sismo sentido nas ilhas do Faial e de São Jorge


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 04:11 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 7 de novembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,7 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 34 km a NNW de Cedros, ilha do Faial.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na freguesia de Rosais (concelho de Velas, ilha de S.Jorge). O evento foi ainda sentido com intensidade III na freguesia de Castelo Branco (concelho de Horta, ilha do Faial). 

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes
CIVISA/IVAR


----------



## lserpa (7 Nov 2022 às 10:39)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Há alguns dias começou alguma actividade sísmica num novo spot a Norte do Faial e agora este mesmo local gerou um evento com maior libertação de energia.
> 
> Não coloco no tópico da crise sismovulcânica de São Jorge pois penso que este não estará associado às Manadas.
> 
> ...









Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## GSM2046 (7 Nov 2022 às 13:06)




----------



## GSM2046 (8 Nov 2022 às 07:29)




----------



## Wessel1985 (8 Nov 2022 às 16:22)

Entretanto mais um em terra aqui na Terceira relacionado com Santa Bárbara ...

Não sentido em Angra.

                   Sismo sentido na ilha Terceira               

O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 14:16 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 8 de novembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,0 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 3 km a ESE de Serreta, ilha Terceira.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na freguesia da Serreta (concelho de Angra do Heroísmo).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.





Fontes

                     CIVISA/IVAR


----------



## Wessel1985 (8 Nov 2022 às 21:11)

Mais um agora à noite ... está animado hoje ... 

Sismo sentido na ilha Terceira


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 19:42 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 8 de novembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,0 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 3 km ESE de Serreta, ilha Terceira.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias de Serreta e Doze Ribeiras (concelho de Angra do Heroísmo).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.

Fontes
CIVISA/IVAR


----------



## Hazores (9 Nov 2022 às 01:02)

Boa noite... 
Como referiu o @Wessel1985 isto anda animado pela serra de sta Bárbara... Estive para o outro lado da ilha, não senti nenhum dos eventos... Contudo, alguns dos meus vizinhos relataram que se sentiu bem... Mas que o zumbido provocado parecida ensurdecedor... 
Esperemos que não faça nenhum com intensidade superior... Como os sismos estão com epicentro em terra, um com uma magnitude superior poderá complicar...


----------



## Wessel1985 (9 Nov 2022 às 16:49)

Hazores disse:


> Boa noite...
> Como referiu o @Wessel1985 isto anda animado pela serra de sta Bárbara... Estive para o outro lado da ilha, não senti nenhum dos eventos... Contudo, alguns dos meus vizinhos relataram que se sentiu bem... Mas que o zumbido provocado parecida ensurdecedor...
> Esperemos que não faça nenhum com intensidade superior... Como os sismos estão com epicentro em terra, um com uma magnitude superior poderá complicar...


Um relato impressionante esse do ruído e de se ter sentido bem na parte oeste da ilha @Hazores 

É que como bem referes tanto em Angra como na zona da Praia da Vitória os eventos não tem sido sentidos pelo menos por agora dado a magnitude não ter sido mais elevada até agora ... 

Parece que estamos a falar de ilhas diferentes o que não deixa de ser curioso ...

Vamos aguardar por próximos capítulos mas que estamos na presença de uma crise sísmica em terra aqui na Terceira tal como a de São Jorge isso já me parece evidente ...


----------



## lserpa (9 Nov 2022 às 16:55)

Têm sido dias bem animados um pouco por toda a região dos Açores.

Destaca-se São Jorge, zona oeste do Faial, Terceira e Banco D. João de Castro.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## GSM2046 (22 Nov 2022 às 11:31)




----------



## GSM2046 (28 Nov 2022 às 07:33)




----------



## GSM2046 (29 Nov 2022 às 09:06)




----------



## GSM2046 (5 Dez 2022 às 19:57)

Sismicidade em 4 de Dezembro de 2022. Alguém sentiu?


----------



## StormRic (6 Dez 2022 às 04:02)

GSM2046 disse:


> Sismicidade em 4 de Dezembro de 2022. Alguém sentiu?


25 Km de profundidade do hipocentro e numa altura em que chovia bastante devia ser difícil a percepção do tremor.
O IPMA registou-o como M1.4 a 13 Km de profundidade, alguns poucos quilómetros a noroeste dessa localização.


----------



## GSM2046 (7 Dez 2022 às 21:22)




----------



## jorgepaulino (14 Dez 2022 às 14:08)

Entretanto:


Data/hora (UTC)LatitudeLongitudeProfundidadeMagnitudeReferênciaFonte14/12/2022 07:2638.828 N8.587 W12 km3.0SW CorucheIPMA

Eu consegui ouvir isto !


----------



## david 6 (14 Dez 2022 às 22:35)

jorgepaulino disse:


> Entretanto:
> 
> 
> Data/hora (UTC)LatitudeLongitudeProfundidadeMagnitudeReferênciaFonte14/12/2022 07:2638.828 N8.587 W12 km3.0SW CorucheIPMA
> ...



não dei por nada, mas a essa hora estava a dormir ferrado, foi para agitar as águas da cheias do sorraia   , era o que faltava depois das cheias se houvesse um sismo bem sentido, Coruche estava num filme apocalíptico


----------



## GSM2046 (17 Dez 2022 às 19:44)




----------



## Wessel1985 (19 Dez 2022 às 09:43)

Sismo sentido na ilha de S. Miguel


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 04:39 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 19 de dezembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 1,5 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 2 km a SSW de Ribeirinha, ilha de S. Miguel.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na freguesia de Conceição (concelho de Ribeira Grande).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes
CIVISA/IVAR






@fablept  Já é o segundo evento em terra em São Miguel nestes últimos dias ...


----------

